

Know When To Finish - puns
http://fadeyev.net/2010/05/05/know-when-to-finish/

======
benologist
This is hard but important ... I spent most of April updating the users'
interface on my platform and really had to draw a hard line just so I could
finish it in time despite there being a _lot_ of stuff I wanted to do... I'd
spend all of this month on the same, delayed update if I didn't stop.

The same thing happens with games I make, I have to recognize a deadline and a
point in features that defines it as a complete game and _not_ spend an extra
week that turns into weeks then months on anything outside of that.

